# Employer sponsored CDS - Salarié



## alianaa (27 d ago)

Hi! I had a question around the employer sponsored visa/carte de séjour salarié and the process.
Has anyone recently gone through this and how long did the process take?
Does a spouse and dependent (small child) automatically get added onto that visa when I apply through the consulate and if so, does my spouse have the same rights and status as I do? 
if not, what is the process like to move with my family?
For context, this is for a full time permanent role (CDI).
Thanks


----------

